# Male Looking Female



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Well I was on aquabid and saw this female:

(*Last picture on the bottom...They are not the same fish. It was listed as PAIR*)










Now I know what you're thinking. I thought it was a male at first too. Though this female has some really big fins. Also her body is pretty big as well.

What are you guys' thoughts on this? Could this be a result/transformation of a female changing gender?

I think it is unlikely, but could be wrong. See this is the perfect example of a female that can have beautiful flowing long fins like males.:lol:


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

The bottom photo isn't the same fish :0 Thats very strange though. My poor brain lol


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

@BB: Yes I know. IT was on AB and said pair. The last picture is the fish I'm talking about. Sorry for not clarifying

Lol that is what my parents used to call *"baby brain"* lol


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

OH! Okay duh lmao. She's totally got the innocent little female face. She's really pretty 

and yes, baby brain central, right here..lmao.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

You're right...She DOES have the "innocent female" face on her. Especially compare to the males face. It looks like he has a darker face with a more meaner looking feature. Like his eye. look at his eye in the 3rd to last photo.


----------



## BeautifulBetta (Nov 12, 2011)

very true! He looks rather cranky lmao. She's got quite the bent spine though eh? Looks like the back of her head got smushed


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah, sadly her spine is pretty bent back.

Though what I'm most shocked at is the "Beard." Females never have a beard that big. It usually is so much more shorter than the one in that picture. Thats really interesting if you ask me.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

i saw those on Tumblr the other day. i ADORE that male! the female, though... :T I'd never breed her. lookit that hump! 

at first, i thought it was a pair of males. xD then, after looking, nope. :B female and male.


----------



## Jrf456 (Jun 23, 2011)

I hope no one puts her in a sorority. Poor thing! The other fish would taunt her so badly! Her luck someone would name her an either name like Bailey or Sam too. LOL. To a human eye she's gorgeous.. To the mean stuck up females of sororities, she's a great target! :lol:


----------



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

I saw them on Aquabid today and I was wondering the exact same thing.....
They are both gorgeous IMO and i would buy them both if I could, though I wouldn't breed them.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I would definitely breed her if she didn't have that bent spine. I like the long flowing fins on her. They are really pretty. It would be nice to have a sorority of the females from the spawn since they will all have fairly large fins. It would look like a bunch of males in the tank.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

my avi is a girl and has longer fins then a PK male


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I wonder if you could ask the seller to check for ovaries. They'd be pretty easy to spot on a female that colour I imagine.

I have seen females (particularly HMs) with very long fins before so it's not too uncommon.


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

That's pretty interesting. Glad to know that females can have beards and longer fins because I was beginning to wonder whether or not my female is actually female, but now I'm 100% sure. 

That's also a gorgeous pair. Too bad about the female's spine. I'd still love to have them.


----------



## CoyoteBetta22 (Feb 4, 2012)

you should take a look at my female male shes got an egg spot and huge fin and big ventricals but lives with 4 other female bettas


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

oh my glob i want a female like that!!! :O


----------

